# Ruby installation nach Howto fehler



## AndréS (30. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till und hallo liebes Forum

ich habe eben versucht ruby zu installieren nach dem Tut von Falko.

Folgender Fehler kommt:


> Debian-40-etch-32-minimal:/tmp/mod_ruby-1.2.6# ./configure.rb .with-apr-includes=/usr/include/apr-1
> ./configure.rb:5:in `require': no such file to load -- mkmf (LoadError)
> from ./configure.rb:5


bei dem Tut http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/linu...rschiedenen-linux-distributionen-installiert/

was muss ich machen???

Danke


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2008)

Versuch mal bitte:

./configure.rb --with-apr-includes=/usr/include/apr-1

Wordpress hat ein Problem, es wandelt -- in einen HTML-Code um, der als - im Browser dargestellt wird. Ich suche dafür noch nach einer Lösung


----------



## AndréS (30. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke für deine Antwort.
Leider hat das nicht geholfen:

```
Debian-40-etch-32-minimal:/tmp# cd mod_ruby-1.2.6/
Debian-40-etch-32-minimal:/tmp/mod_ruby-1.2.6# ./configure.rb --with-apr-includes=/usr/include/apr-1
./configure.rb:5:in `require': no such file to load -- mkmf (LoadError)
        from ./configure.rb:5
Debian-40-etch-32-minimal:/tmp/mod_ruby-1.2.6#
```
Das ist die Fehlermeldung 

Danke dir 

AndréS


----------



## Till (1. Okt. 2008)

Hi,
habe gerade jetzt erst bemerkt, dass Du ja debian einsetzt. das von Dir aufgeführte Kommando ist doch für debian garnicht notwendig. Bei Debian rufst Du lediglich auf:

apt-get install libapache2-mod-ruby

Das was Du oben ausgeführt hast ist die Installation unter Fedora.


----------



## AndréS (1. Okt. 2008)

Upa,

dumm gelaufen 
Danke dir.
Okay, dann werde ich das erst bei Schritt 5 weiter machen oder ist das auch nicht notwednig?

Dann noch ne Frage ich habe das Tut http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/verwendung-von-ruby-on-rails-mit-apache2-auf-debian-etch/ vorher gemacht.

Soll ich das rückgängig machen und wenn ja wie?

Vielen Dank

André


----------



## AndréS (1. Okt. 2008)

Ich habe auch gleich mal alles ausprobiert, habe einen Taschenrechnerscript geschrieben.
Leider wird dieser nicht ausgeführt.

Es kommt immer Fehler 500


----------



## Till (1. Okt. 2008)

Schau mal ins error.log der Website, was dort exakt als Grund für den 500er Fehler drin steht.


----------



## AndréS (2. Okt. 2008)

HI

jup gemacht:



> [Wed Oct 01 16:26:40 2008] [error] access to /var/www/web42/web/tb.rb failed for (null), reason: file permissions deny server execution
> [Wed Oct 01 16:26:40 2008] [error] access to /var/www/web42/web/tb.rb failed for (null), reason: file permissions deny server execution
> [Wed Oct 01 16:26:41 2008] [error] access to /var/www/web42/web/tb.rb failed for (null), reason: file permissions deny server execution
> [Wed Oct 01 16:26:41 2008] [error] access to /var/www/web42/web/tb.rb failed for (null), reason: file permissions deny server execution


Der Zugang wird wohl irgendwie verweigert.

Was soll ich denn nun machen???

AndréS


----------



## Till (3. Okt. 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/www/web42/web/tb.rb


----------



## AndréS (3. Okt. 2008)

Hi

kein Problem. Folgenden Auswurf habe ich bekommen:



> Debian-40-etch-32-minimal:~# ls -la /var/www/web42/web/tb.rb
> -rw-rw-r-- 1 web42_admin web42 1119 Oct  1 16:23 /var/www/web42/web/tb.rb


AndréS


----------



## Till (3. Okt. 2008)

Versuch mal:

chmod +x /var/www/web42/web/tb.rb


----------



## AndréS (3. Okt. 2008)

Leider immer noch ein Fehler.

http://www.nachhilfe-vermitlung.de/tb.rb

und bei dieser URL habe ich das nach dem anderen Tut gemacht. 

www.webby24.de/test/taschenrechner.rb

Aber bei beiden kommt Fehler COde 500 

Danke dir

André


----------



## Till (3. Okt. 2008)

Code 500 selbst besagt nicht allzu viel. Haben denn beide Seiten denn den gleichen Fehler im error.log?


----------



## AndréS (3. Okt. 2008)

Ja haben die beiden.

Das ist es ja was mich kerre macht. Ich dachte es läge vielleicht daran, dass ich mit dem anderen Tutorial eine .htaccess datei angelegt habe und das es daran liegt. 

Brauchst du noch irgendwas um den Fehler zu finden?

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (3. Okt. 2008)

Ich habe mal ne Frage,

ich habe eben das Hello_World Script getestet und bekomme KEINE Fehlermeldung aber auch leider keine Seite.

www.nachhilfe-vermitlung.de/hello_world.rb

woran kann das liegen?

Hier mal der Taschenrechner Code:


```
# Überschrift ausgeben
puts "Ruby Rechner"
puts "============"
puts 

#Endlosschleife starten
loop do
	print "Bitte die erste Zahl:       "
	#Eingabe direkt in Flieskommazahl umwandeln
	#und in z1 speichern
	z1 = gets.to_f
	print "Ditte die zweite Zahl       "
	#Eingabe direkt in Flieskommazahl umwandeln
	#und in z2 speichern
	z2 = gets.to_f
	print "Rechenoperation (+|-|*|/)? "
	#Operator einlesen und anschliessend Zeilenumbruch entfernen
	op = gets.chomp
	
	#Gültigkeit des Operatores prüfen
	if op !~ /^[\+\-\*\/]$/
	puts "Ungültige Operation: #{op}"
	puts
	next
	ende
	
	#Bei Division 0 als zweiten Operanden ausschliessen
	if op == "/" && z2 == 0
	puts "Division durch 0 ist verboten"
	puts
	next
	end
	
	#Ergebnis je nach operator berechnen
	case op
		when "+"
			ergebnis = z1 + z2
		when "-"
			ergebnis = z1 - z2
		when "*"
			ergebnis = z1*z2
		when "/"
			ergebnis = z1 / z2
	end
	
	#Ausgabe des Ergebnisses
	puts "Ergebnis: #{z1} #{op} #{z2} = #{ergebnis}"
	print "Noch eine berechnung (j/n)? "
	nochmal = gets.chomp
	puts
	break if nochmal =~ /^n/i
end
```
Liegt das evtl. an meinem Code?

AndréS


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2008)

Da kann ich Dir leider nicht viel zu sagen, ich programmiere nicht in Ruby


----------



## AndréS (4. Okt. 2008)

Hi,

ja nein ich habe das nochmal gegen gecheckt. Auf einer anderen (fremd seite) funktioniert das Script. Daran liegt es also nicht.

Woran liegt es dann???

AndréS


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2008)

Vermutlich liegt das Problem irgendwie darin, dass Du 2 Tutorials gemischt hast, die nicht kompatibel sind. Mach bitte mal alle Schritte dieses Tutorials einzeln rückgängig:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/verwendung-von-ruby-on-rails-mit-apache2-auf-debian-etch/

Statt apt-get install paketname nimmst Du apt-get remove paketname.

Danach machst Du noch einmal ads ISPConfig spezifische Tutorial.


----------



## AndréS (5. Okt. 2008)

Hi Till,


JUHUUUUUUUUU!

Nachdem ich das alles entfernt habe und nochmal neu gemacht habe und auch mal ein neues Script geschrieben habe, funktionierte es einwandfrei. 

Ich danke dir!!!!!!

AndréS


----------

